# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  BrightMatter, neurosurgery products, Synaptive Medical Inc., Toronto, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - Synaptive Medical Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Synaptive Servo demo

Published on Feb 19, 2015

----------

